# Pc startet nicht -> PCI device listing



## Identität (10. November 2006)

Hallo,
ich habe folgendes Problem: Ich starte meinen Rechner, dann kommt von Asus ein Bild, und dann springt er weiter wo er normaler weiße nach Cds und Floppy sucht. In der Mitte steht PCI Device Listing. Ich habe ein Bild angehängt damit ihr es seht. Unten blinkt immer ein Courser, wie man es auch kennt.

Wenn der Bildschirm eintritt gehts aber auch nicht weiter, es bleibt bei der Medlung: Pci device listing. 

Kann es sein das mein Mainboard defekt ist?
Wer was vermutet oder Tips hat, darf sie gerne posten.

Gruß

Hier das Bild:
http://imgnow.de/?img=PICT2342c2b6965dJPG.jpg


----------



## AndreG (20. November 2006)

Moin,

Dies ist normal. Das heißt grob gesagt nichts weiter, als das der Rechner nun auf Antworten seiner PCI-Devices wartet. Also nichts böses, zu weiteren Infos dazu schau mal bei Google nach, wie der Rechner bootet. Ist aber normal einfach zu ignorieren.

Mfg Andre


----------

